# now this is a vacation I wouldn't mind taking! Shrimp hunting anyone?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.travelzoo.com/vacations/...61&utm_campaign=us_top20_2013_30_deal:1529361

Geez If I thought I could stand the long airflight I would be going on this one in a heartbeat! Gotta be some shrimps in the rivers eh?

I heard that Thailand is the next Taiwan as far as shrimp breeders go...they are very close to having some incredible shrimps available to the Intnl marketplace.

YES please...send me some


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Problem is, it's gotta be a hassle to bring them across the border.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stick em in water bottles and put them in your checked luggage! With something to hold onto they don't need a lot of water for an overnight trip


----------

